# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Pseudo-hipnosis

## Rodrigo

Ya he visto presentar números de magia qué simulan hipnosis. Podrá  esse presentación ser considerada como mentalismo o no?

----------


## Carlitos

La respuesta es si. En todo lo que intervenga la mente (se supone que la hipnosis) es mentalismo.  :Wink:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Una definición muy pillada por los pelos ...

Que intervenga la mente (como tu dices) es condición necesaria para que sea mentalismo. Pero no es condición suficiente.

----------


## letang

Personalmente no me gusta la hipnosis como espectáculo.
La hipnosis real, la clínica, requiere mucha preparación y sirve para cosas concretas, no para poner a una persona a hacer el perro o el pavo por el escenario.

Se ha prostituído tanto la hipnosis-show en programas de variedades que difícilmente alguien crea en ella.
¿Os acordáis de aquel Tony Kamo que hacía cosas super falsas? http://www.grupoelron.org/quienes/tonykamo.htm

Magos que conozco que hacen hipnosis está Palbo Segóbriga. Lo vi en Houdini y en la parte de hipnosis la chica estaba conteniendo la risa y se le escapó un poco, no me gustó nada, además, porque no era nada mágico.

Sé que Mario de Sevilla hace sesiones de hipnosis pero nunca lo he visto, pero creo que él cuando hace hipnosis no hace magia. O sea un día a la semana está dedicado a la hipnosis sin mezclar magia por medio.
No sé como será en este caso, pero ya digo que, mezclada con magia, no me gusta.

----------


## Mago Javi

Yo fui una vez a ver al profesor Ortega en la cripta mágica y fue una experiencia aco*onante. Me imnotizó a mí mismo. Fue increible y por supuesto no estaba compinchado. Un saludo  :Wink1: 

Javi.

----------


## MrKhaki

Yo uso un juego con pseudohipnosis, y el efecto que produce en la gente es brutal. Claro que siempre queda esa gran duda de si hubo hipnosis real o si hubo "trucaje".

¿Hay alguien que después de un espectáculo de hipnosis no piense que estén compinchado o que sea truco?

----------


## Jeff

Buenooooo, y llegué yo!

Saludos a todos!, como principal incredulo de la hipnosis que era, debo decir que estoy de acuerdo con Letang, la hipnosis no va con magia. Ahora de realizar espectaculos de hipnosis real, sin compinches si estoy a favor, y sé porque lo digo. La hipnosis como espectaculo puede ser provechosa si no se ridiculiza a los voluntarios, y que los objetivos del hipshow sea probar que la hipnosis es real, el que vea un espectaculo mio lo entendera.

La hipnosis con compinches es algo que jamas me a gustado, prefiero quedar como que no se a podido realizar el trance, a fingir con unos actores, algo que no se complemento. De hecho en television Venezolana y un par de espectaculos, he preferido anunciar la anulacion del mismo a realizarlo con compinches, dispuestos a pasar un rato de risas.

Qué la hipnosis es falsa, que es solo una sugestion, que solo es un estado alterado de la conciencia!, pués de eso no hablaré, cada cual que opina lo que quiera.

Y por terminar la pseudo hipnosis o la hipnosis misma pasa por mentalismo simplemente porque TODOS los magos que realizan pseudo hipnosis, mentalistas y hipnotistas son tomados mas por mentalistas que otra cosa, o sea que desde el punto de vista de los profanos y de varios magos (no todos), si, la pseudo hipnosis como la hipnosis suele ser considerado mentalismo.

Saludos

----------


## alberhoudini

me gustaria que alguien me explicara que es la pseudo-hipnosis? y si nos es pedir mucho me gustaria investigar o llegar a entender por qué se produce la hipnosis, si alguien me puede decir nombres de videos, libros o escuelas de hipnosis donde pueda aprender algo sobre este tema.
tambien he visto un espectaculo de hipnosis en directo y me resultó muy dificil no quedarme dormido hasta el punto que me tuve que ir del recinto hasta que dejaron de poner la musica.
alguien sabe que musica usan para hipnotizar?
gracias

----------


## alberhoudini

me gustaria que alguien me explicara que es la pseudo-hipnosis? y si nos es pedir mucho me gustaria investigar o llegar a entender por qué se produce la hipnosis, si alguien me puede decir nombres de videos, libros o escuelas de hipnosis donde pueda aprender algo sobre este tema.
tambien he visto un espectaculo de hipnosis en directo y me resultó muy dificil no quedarme dormido hasta el punto que me tuve que ir del recinto hasta que dejaron de poner la musica.
alguien sabe que musica usan para hipnotizar?
gracias

----------


## Raicon

No entiendo mucho de esto pero me voy a atrever a opinar.
Hipnosis se utiliza en pasicología y psiquiatría para todo el tema de trastornos relacionados el pasado y niñez.(Hasta aqui, nada nuevo)
Pues bien, si sabemos eso podemos deducir (repito es mi opinión) que la hipnosis verdadera no se utiliza en la magia. Para ello hay que ser un buen Hipnotizador y se requiere muchos años o sino mirar la biografia de Freud (intentó la hipnosis pero nunca fue un gran experto, era mejor psicoanalista). La hipnosis en la magia digamos que es la falsa, ya que utilizas un compinche y das un poco de teatro al asunto, dentro de esto puede que haya alguna "sugestión" que haga al espectador creer que esta en trance pero no mas allá de eso. :? 

Un saludo.

----------


## Pardo

Lo siento, pero te equivocas... La Hipnosis en un espectaculo, peude ser totalmente cierta, si que se llega a base de sugestiones, pero tambien se llega asi en la Hipnosis Clinica, que no deja de ser la misma, pero tratada de destinta manera.

Tambien decirte que la Hipnosis no la invento Froid, sino que es muchisimo mas antigua... No me extiendo mas sobre el tema de la hipnosis, ya que hay otro hilo donde se explica y especifica mucho mas sobre el tema.

Salud!

----------


## BITTOR

Este Domingo con el semanal del correo venia un articulo bastante interesante sobre la Hipnosis donde se echaban por el suelo algunos  mitos falsos. El que pueda que lo lea, es interesante o si se puede lo cuelgo aqui y lo leeis, como querais.

Y por cierto, las ratas del flautista de Hamelin no estaban compinchadas. Cada uno que crea lo que quiera y que recuerde que este arte se llama ilusionismo y el otro hipnosis.

----------


## Raicon

> Tambien decirte que la Hipnosis no la invento Froid, sino que es muchisimo mas antigua... Salud!


Siento decirte que no he dicho que la hipnosis la inventó Sigmund Freud.
Tambien decirte que "Froid" es como se pronuncia y se escribe Freud.

Un saludo.

----------


## Pardo

Perdona, habia leido mal to mensaje...

Pero en fin, eso es lo de menos, lo que lleva al tema, es que la hipnosis teatral, es tan real como la hipnosis clinica.

Quizá en la teatral se use mas la Hipnosis Eriksonisna, yo no soy un experto en el tema, pero niestro amigo jeff, que hace espectaculos de hipnosis, seguro que nos podra ampliar mas el tema...

----------


## Jeff

Hola a todos,

El tema a sido resumido (y muy bien) por Pardo. El tema de Freud , este gran mago de la mente, no la ha apreciado porque le consiguio fallos, en realidad, su temor a sido de no poder controlarla con base. La hipnosis leve o profunda se lleva a cabo tanto en clinicas, en espectaculos o en los cuarteles de la cia y del mossad. En los espectaculos se puede usar compinches, al igual que en cualquier otro lado. Ahora no es porque algunos hipnotistas de espectaculos utilizan copinches que todos los usamos, este es un aspecto falso que se ha generado sobre el tema, pero no lo voya discutir aqui.

La pseudo hipnosis es, para mi, una hipnosis del nivel 1, se establese un leve control y es, a menudo, conocida como cold reading. Es la manera de inducir decisiones y reacciones al igual que prevenir respuestas o actitudes por partes del sujeto. Asi que la pseudo hipnosis no es mas que hipnosis normal realizada a un nivel, digamos sencillo.

Tanto la pseudo hipnosis como la hipnosis se utiliza para espectaculos y sin conpinches, ahora que hay unos hipnotistas que para prevenir una mala participacion del publico, ponen unos cuentos amiguetes en la audiencia, es posible, pero les dejo a ellos el criterio de hacerlo o no.

La hipnosis y la pseudo hipnosis se usa a diario en todos nuestro alrededor, un ejemplo: la publicidad, la publicidad subleminal (que al final la siguen practicando, aunque este prohibida), en los supermercados etc...

Estamos rodeado de cosas que nos manejan, y no es sino una manera de pseudo hipnosis realizado por habilidosas agencias de marqueting, gobiernos y un largo etc...

Saludos

----------


## Pardo

Gracias por tus esplicaciones compañero jeff...!

----------


## LeonardoB

Bueno, si necesitan una buena biografía de Freud, les recomiendo esta que sale en biografías de psicólogos lo bueno es que está concisa, precisa y muy completa. Espero que les sirva

----------

